# DryRide Durashell 2L C



## killclimbz (Aug 10, 2007)

I generally just buy shells. Exactly the type of pants that is in the description of yours. Mesh liners and that's it. Insulated pants are fine, but when the weather warms up, they can be a little too toasty. With these you can layer up. Get yourself some expedition weight thermals if you are worried about being too cold. Microfleece pants work great too, and you can wear a thermal layer under them easy enough. Powerstretch is another nice and warm base layer you could use. In short, I don't think you are going to have a problem.


----------



## Incogneato (Nov 14, 2007)

most pants don't have any insulation past a bit of fleece (maybe) and mesh liner. the poacher pants are the cheapest pants burton makes and are barely waterpoof and barely breathable. with all the sales and stuff going on right now you should really look into better pants, they don't even have vents.


----------



## brujito (May 11, 2008)

Incogneato said:


> most pants don't have any insulation past a bit of fleece (maybe) and mesh liner. the poacher pants are the cheapest pants burton makes and are barely waterpoof and barely breathable. with all the sales and stuff going on right now you should really look into better pants, they don't even have vents.


OK i have arranged to return them... i am thinking of buying the Groovstar crown pant... anyone have any other good suggestions.... ive decided to get some good pants whilst im at it..


----------



## Kanilas (Mar 28, 2009)

I personally have pants that are just the Shell with a mesh liner. I wear some tighter-fitting warm up pants underneath that, and compression shorts. If it's really cold I'll double up on sweatpants. I've never had a problem being to warm/cold. Layers are your friend, lets you use the pants in any condition


----------



## Guest (Jan 10, 2010)

*Give me a break....*

Have you really ever been on the mountain?! Sweat pants? Cotton?
Do yourself a favor - Under Armour Cold Gear - the $100 for top & bottom is well worth the
investment. Buy SHELLS only - pants & jackets. If you just so happen to be heliskiing somewhere 
where it is -20 degrees, throw a layer of polypro fleece on. 
Very simple. LEAVE THE COTTON AT HOME!!
... sweatpants... really?


----------



## brujito (May 11, 2008)

i wear thermals and shells, just invested in some really good wool thermals and im set...


----------

